# lab results after thyroid "storm" ? (long)



## bobsbunches (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello,

I've never posted on a board like this before but I am looking for other's input.

I had a "thyroid storm" according to the hospital. Here is the story:

Began to be tired more than normal for about a year, some weight gain, hair thinning, dry skin, hot flashes, wake at night - normal menopausal items. (I turned 50 this year)

I am an educator - had increasing exhaustion over the summer and a little virus that ran me into the ground for 3 days - never quite got my energy back. Returned to work and started to slur my speech, couldn't comprehend written language well, very difficult to find words, written words were not spelled in correct order, and trouble holding a writing utensil.

My right side of face started to droop and more slurring. My principal said what is wrong with you? They called 911 and was taken to hospital with possible stroke. Blood pressure was really high - 200 something over 100 something - not remembering exactly the #'s.

Had MRI and cat scan - not a stroke but labs came back high for cholesterol - which was a first for me. TSH came back at 40.2 They suggested follow up with Dr. and released me next day. They prescribed Levo and Pravastatin 40 mg.

I went to my primary care within a week and had blood work done. Here are the results:

TSH: 52.85 (range 0.40 - 4.00)
FT4: 0.6 (range 0.7 - 1.5)
Anti-TPO ab. : 1240.4 (range: 0.0 - 5.6)

Before the results - in consultation with him, he gave me a pamphlet on Hashimoto's and said to stop taking the Pravastatin. He then increased the dose of Levo to 125.

I have my 8 week follow-up this Thurs. I had updated bloodwork done last Thurs. for him - no results sent yet.

I am EXHAUSTED. I hurt on my right side. I limp - it seems like it's plantar fascilitis (spelling?) but it also hurts in my right arm - very slow to move, painful in elbow joint. The dr. did say I had absolutely NO reflexes when he checked them but this is all one sided.

I also had to step down from my position as the assessment/curriculum specialist for my school. The numbers meant nothing to me - so gobbled up - so confusing! It was overwhelming me. My principal was kind enough to give me another position in the school since I have been there for 17 years. The students are "healing" for me.

I don't know if I will ever feel well again - I am soooo tired some days. I probably have one pain free, energy day once a week, if that. But I don't know anything else but to keep on keeping on!

Any feedback on these kinds of results? Thanks for listening! Nice to know I am not alone in this crazy Hashi world!

Margie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bobsbunches said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've never posted on a board like this before but I am looking for other's input.
> 
> ...


Margie; you poor dear!!! OMG!! I think you had myxedema coma rather than a thyroid storm. Humble opinion only.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/20001201/2485.html

It is not unusual to have peripheral neuropathy i.e drooping face and so on.

Here is another humble opinion: Has any body suggested a sonogram or ultra-sound of the thyroid? Your TPO is really really high which could be suggestive of cancer of the thyroid.

Here is more info which I hope you have the time to read.

myxedema coma
http://www.drugs.com/cg/myxedema-coma.html

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

It would also be a good thing to get Thyroglobulin Ab lab test.

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

Tell me what you think about my thinking that you may have had myxedema coma rather than thyroid storm.

Your doctor will want to get your TSH down to this range............. 0.3 to 3.0 and it might help you to know that most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less.

The FREES ideally should be about 75% of the range given by your lab for the FREE T3 and FREE T4 lab tests.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

I sure am sorry about what has happened to you. Actually, you are very lucky to be alive and for that I am grateful and I hope you enjoy this wonderful board.

Welcome!










The limping could be from statins which cause tendonitis and tendon rupture so pamper this area. And it is not rare contrary to what the article states.
http://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/571031


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Margie!

I am so sorry to hear that you went through that- I can't even imagine!! I had a TSH of 15.4 and thought that was high!!

I just wanted to say that I am an educator, too, and have horrible days as well (more horrible days than even average ones). Some days I just can't get through. I can't ever remember being this sick. Sometimes it is so bad that I can't manage myself let alone a classroom full of kids (and study hall duty, and team meetings, etc.). I think that this is pathetic- I *should* be able to do this, it's not like I have cancer and I'm only in my 20s- but some days it's almost impossible. I'm glad that your principal is working with you though!! I have let my principal know that I may very well have some bad days, and he is very supportive.

If you need to vent or want to share strategies of how to make it through the day, please let me know!! If there are other people in your school that have similar problems, it would be great for you to talk to. One of our janitors has Celiac's disease and he is always checking in on me and sharing gluten-free recipes and restaurants (since I am no longer eating gluten).

Take care and feel free to PM me- I'd love to talk about "make-it-through-the-day" strategies!!


----------

